# Fresh noob



## QBad

Good day to all. Firstly I would like to Introduce myself. The name is Quin. I have been wasting my time jumping back and forth between different entry level Vape pens and siggarettes for the last 2 years. Hopefully all that will end in the next few weeks with the guidance of some more experienced members.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Riddle

Welcome to the forum @QBad ... you have definitely come to the right place for that

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Most welcome to the forum. Feel free to browse around. Do shout if you have any questions. Happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh

Welcome @QBad, you will get all the guidance you need here. Enjoy the forum 


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

QBad said:


> Good day to all. Firstly I would like to Introduce myself. The name is Quin. I have been wasting my time jumping back and forth between different entry level Vape pens and siggarettes for the last 2 years. Hopefully all that will end in the next few weeks with the guidance of some more experienced members.



hi and welcome to the forum @QBad 
definitely in the right place. wealth of information here and loads of veterans that are very helpful

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Welcome to the forum 

You definitely came to the right place for guidance!

Shout if you need help

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lee

Metal Liz said:


> Welcome to the forum
> 
> You definitely came to the right place for guidance!
> 
> Shout if you need help





QBad said:


> Good day to all. Firstly I would like to Introduce myself. The name is Quin. I have been wasting my time jumping back and forth between different entry level Vape pens and siggarettes for the last 2 years. Hopefully all that will end in the next few weeks with the guidance of some more experienced members.


Welcome @QBad. You're definitely at the right place...... say goodbye to your personal life........ you'll be spending at least a couple of hours a day on this forum! Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

QBad said:


> Good day to all. Firstly I would like to Introduce myself. The name is Quin. I have been wasting my time jumping back and forth between different entry level Vape pens and siggarettes for the last 2 years. Hopefully all that will end in the next few weeks with the guidance of some more experienced members.



Hi @QBad! I have been bumping into a lot of smokers who are the very same... I always ask smokers why they smoke and a lot of them answer that they tried eciggies and it never worked for them... and I can identify with them... I was in the same boat until I found the forum and all the helpful people who advised and guided me through the mass of gadgets and juice... and after having smoked for over 30 years and tried everything to give up I'm a week or so from my first anniversary of not having touched a stinky!

Your rule from now on is never to buy anything on a whim! Only buy something that has been recommended and tried by the experts on this forum! It will save you a lot of pain and anguish and keep you off stinkies!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 4


----------



## QBad

WOW! I have been on my fair share of Forums and Discussions and NEVER received replies this quick or felt welcome Immediately. Thank you! I will definitely be spending quite some time here as I would like to savor some wisdom. I am currently using a Twisp Clearo unit and personally I am not quite happy. Any Mod recommendations that you guys would recommend?

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre

QBad said:


> WOW! I have been on my fair share of Forums and Discussions and NEVER received replies this quick or felt welcome Immediately. Thank you! I will definitely be spending quite some time here as I would like to savor some wisdom. I am currently using a Twisp Clearo unit and personally I am not quite happy. Any Mod recommendations that you guys would recommend?



A very good next step imo would be a Mini Aspire Nautilus (mAN) with a good variable voltage/wattage (VV/VW) battery, like a Vision Spinner2 or ,in box form and long battery life, the MVP2. If I had to choose now, would wait for the iStick and put the mAN on top of that. See this thread for more info on the iStick: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vapeclub-istick-by-eleaf-20w-in-the-palm-of-your-hand-inbound.5738/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh

QBad said:


> WOW! I have been on my fair share of Forums and Discussions and NEVER received replies this quick or felt welcome Immediately. Thank you! I will definitely be spending quite some time here as I would like to savor some wisdom. I am currently using a Twisp Clearo unit and personally I am not quite happy. Any Mod recommendations that you guys would recommend?



Almost everyone will say "Get a Reo" you will still find out what that is. 

But then there are a lot of grate setups, like a MVP, VTR, Hana mods, and a bunch of mec mods. And then there is still the EMOW, and lots and lots of clearomizers 

Ow and most of us started with a twisp

Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wesley

Welcome @QBad , this forum will not disappoint.

I'm also new around here - have a look at this thread I started regarding an upgrade, some very useful knowledge and insight in there:

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/day-2-of-vaping-already-considering-upgrade.5320/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Andre said:


> A very good next step imo would be a Mini Aspire Nautilus (mAN) with a good variable voltage/wattage (VV/VW) battery, like a Vision Spinner2 or ,in box form and long battery life, the MVP2. If I had to choose now, would wait for the iStick and put the mAN on top of that. See this thread for more info on the iStick: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/vapeclub-istick-by-eleaf-20w-in-the-palm-of-your-hand-inbound.5738/



@QBad this is the best advice you could get... this is your route to happiness and to the end of the stinkies! No question!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee

Welcome to the forum @QBad 

I totally get where you're coming from, I used rubbish for a year to reduce the amount of cigarettes I was smoking, it helped but wasn't good enough. I went searching for something better and I found this forum, got me a Kayfun and SVD and boom! No more stinkies, just like that.

I'm all for the baby steps approach, start with a good tank atomiser and work your way up drippers and RBA's. You're going to hear "REO" come up a lot, totally agree, it is awesome but you may not be ready for that yet. As @Andre said, the Aspire Nautilus Mini is superb, its a great place to start, and yes.... wait for that iStick or even the new SVD 2.0 which should be coming any day now. In the mean time the Vision Spinner 2 variable voltage battery is the way I would go to power the Mini Nautilus. The Kangerteck EMOW is also a kick ass "all in one box" starter kit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

@QBad there is one issue we have all missed and is probably the MOST important issue of all! And that is your choice of juice... because until you find your ADV (All Day Vape) you are at risk of reaching for a stinky!

What juices have you tried and which is your favorite so far?

If you like Menthol then there is a NEED to HAVE (N2H) and that's Vapour Mountain's Menthol Ice!

http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/30ml-eliquids/vapour-mountain-premium-eliquid-30ml-menthol-ice/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

Rob Fisher said:


> @QBad there is one issue we have all missed and is probably the MOST important issue of all! And that is your choice of juice... because until you find your ADV (All Day Vape) you are at risk of reaching for a stinky!
> 
> What juices have you tried and which is your favorite so far?
> 
> If you like Menthol then there is a NEED to HAVE (N2H) and that's Vapour Mountain's Menthol Ice!
> 
> http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/30ml-eliquids/vapour-mountain-premium-eliquid-30ml-menthol-ice/


@Rob Fisher is absolutely spot on. my biggest issue for a whole year was finding a juice that works for me. its that important.
when i finally found the juice that worked from me the next day i went from pack a day to two stinkies a day.
well spotted there @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## QBad

Rob Fisher said:


> @QBad there is one issue we have all missed and is probably the MOST important issue of all! And that is your choice of juice... because until you find your ADV (All Day Vape) you are at risk of reaching for a stinky!
> 
> What juices have you tried and which is your favorite so far?
> 
> If you like Menthol then there is a NEED to HAVE (N2H) and that's Vapour Mountain's Menthol Ice!
> 
> http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/30ml-eliquids/vapour-mountain-premium-eliquid-30ml-menthol-ice/



As mentioned I knew that there was a market for the Vaper pens but until Today I had ABSOLUTELY NO IDEA of the amount of Units available. I had basically given up on the "e-fag" as my brother and I like to call it. I have Only had my Twisp for about 4 Months now and HATE the fact that my juice (also twisp) turns that dark brown thick story... Makes it taste GAG and in that instance I just grab a stinky. Its that bad lol. I recently came across the Liqua range and quite enjoyed the tank I was able to sample from a mate but still I would Love to stick a decent double coil Clearomizer on this battery and just build up to something better (no Idea What to use or what would fit). I have seen you guys mention abbreviations of things I have NEVER heard of. I would Love to just settle, get a proper kit and move on from there but Cash flow is kind of tight. And by "kind of" I mean I'm screwed cash wise at the moment. I started Vaping with the Idea that I would quit stinkys for good saving me just about 2 packs a day. at this stage I am losing the battle and am pretty much open to suggestions on Clearomizers and Juices.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Twisp

QBad said:


> WOW! I have been on my fair share of Forums and Discussions and NEVER received replies this quick or felt welcome Immediately. Thank you! I will definitely be spending quite some time here as I would like to savor some wisdom. I am currently using a Twisp Clearo unit and personally I am not quite happy. Any Mod recommendations that you guys would recommend?



Hi @QBad . We are sad to hear that you are not quite happy with your Twisping experience. Please would you advise what you are unhappy about so that we can be of assistance.


----------



## BumbleBee

Quite right @Rob Fisher the right juice is very important, its just so much harder to give advice on which juice to get. There are a lot of juices I like, some pricey ones like Boba's Bounty and some cheap stuff like the Shisha Time ones, and stuff I hated I now like, stuff I liked I can stand anymore.

I guess my advice on the juice department is try everything, you never know, something you thought you won't like just might become your favorite.

Tastes are very subjective, Rob's juice preferences pretty much revolve around 1 juice. I can't make up my mind, my stash looks like this.....



Don't be afraid to try something new, a great way will be to add your name to the list for a tastebox here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/taste-box.51/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh

QBad said:


> As mentioned I knew that there was a market for the Vaper pens but until Today I had ABSOLUTELY NO IDEA of the amount of Units available. I had basically given up on the "e-fag" as my brother and I like to call it. I have Only had my Twisp for about 4 Months now and HATE the fact that my juice (also twisp) turns that dark brown thick story... Makes it taste GAG and in that instance I just grab a stinky. Its that bad lol. I recently came across the Liqua range and quite enjoyed the tank I was able to sample from a mate but still I would Love to stick a decent double coil Clearomizer on this battery and just build up to something better (no Idea What to use or what would fit). I have seen you guys mention abbreviations of things I have NEVER heard of. I would Love to just settle, get a proper kit and move on from there but Cash flow is kind of tight. And by "kind of" I mean I'm screwed cash wise at the moment. I started Vaping with the Idea that I would quit stinkys for good saving me just about 2 packs a day. at this stage I am losing the battle and am pretty much open to suggestions on Clearomizers and Juices.




I would say go for the EMOW, or Vision Spinner ii, and Mini Protank 3


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Wesley

On the juice point - I would suggest buying only 10ml bottles until you find what works for you - nothing worse than buying a whole 30ml of something you can't stand, I know this well!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Matuka

Hi and welcome. You have already had some great advice. Always get the best you can afford and stinkies will just be a vague memory.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Twisp

QBad said:


> As mentioned I knew that there was a market for the Vaper pens but until Today I had ABSOLUTELY NO IDEA of the amount of Units available. I had basically given up on the "e-fag" as my brother and I like to call it. I have Only had my Twisp for about 4 Months now and HATE the fact that my juice (also twisp) turns that dark brown thick story... Makes it taste GAG and in that instance I just grab a stinky. Its that bad lol. I recently came across the Liqua range and quite enjoyed the tank I was able to sample from a mate but still I would Love to stick a decent double coil Clearomizer on this battery and just build up to something better (no Idea What to use or what would fit). I have seen you guys mention abbreviations of things I have NEVER heard of. I would Love to just settle, get a proper kit and move on from there but Cash flow is kind of tight. And by "kind of" I mean I'm screwed cash wise at the moment. I started Vaping with the Idea that I would quit stinkys for good saving me just about 2 packs a day. at this stage I am losing the battle and am pretty much open to suggestions on Clearomizers and Juices.



We believe that the discoloration is due to the fact that our juice does not contain UV stabilizers, but that should not effect the taste of your liquid. This can be caused by the coil that needs to be replaced. Can you supply us with your liquid batch number so that we can run some tests?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## QBad

Twisp said:


> We believe that the discoloration is due to the fact that our juice does not contain UV stabilizers, but that should not effect the taste of your liquid. This can be caused by the coil that needs to be replaced. Can you supply us with your liquid batch number so that we can run some tests?




My Apologies if I gave the wrong impression. I did not mean to degrade the product or put it down in any way. I do not vape a single juice. I combine juices. My Coil is but a few days old and I have been to the Twisp Stall in Centurion Mall Many times for Coils and even replacement of the clearomizer after the updated release. Many times I have been told that the taste is normal and I Clean my Twisp Regularly. Generally on the second fill of Juice I notice that there is a Drastic discoloration in the Juice and it also builds up a thick syrupy consistency... This Causes a strong Burning sensation during inhale. As I said all of the things mentioned above are related to personal experiences. I have Converted many of my personal friends and more to using the Twisp Products... 60% of these have all quit smoking successfully and still Love their Twisps.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh

QBad said:


> This Causes a strong Burning sensation during inhale. .



That is caused by the strength of the nicotine, mix your liquids with 0 nic liquids and the nic contents will be lower and you wont have a burning sensation any more 


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## QBad

annemarievdh said:


> That is caused by the strength of the nicotine, mix your liquids with 0 nic liquids and the nic contents will be lower and you wont have a burning sensation any more
> 
> 
> Sent with the Reo Thor




Thank you! Ill try that!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Twisp

QBad said:


> My Apologies if I gave the wrong impression. I did not mean to degrade the product or put it down in any way. I do not vape a single juice. I combine juices. My Coil is but a few days old and I have been to the Twisp Stall in Centurion Mall Many times for Coils and even replacement of the clearomizer after the updated release. Many times I have been told that the taste is normal and I Clean my Twisp Regularly. Generally on the second fill of Juice I notice that there is a Drastic discoloration in the Juice and it also builds up a thick syrupy consistency... This Causes a strong Burning sensation during inhale. As I said all of the things mentioned above are related to personal experiences. I have Converted many of my personal friends and more to using the Twisp Products... 60% of these have all quit smoking successfully and still Love their Twisps.


No need to apologise.  Which flavour are you currently using?


----------



## Andre

QBad said:


> My Apologies if I gave the wrong impression. I did not mean to degrade the product or put it down in any way. I do not vape a single juice. I combine juices. My Coil is but a few days old and I have been to the Twisp Stall in Centurion Mall Many times for Coils and even replacement of the clearomizer after the updated release. Many times I have been told that the taste is normal and I Clean my Twisp Regularly. Generally on the second fill of Juice I notice that there is a Drastic discoloration in the Juice and it also builds up a thick syrupy consistency... This Causes a strong Burning sensation during inhale. As I said all of the things mentioned above are related to personal experiences. I have Converted many of my personal friends and more to using the Twisp Products... 60% of these have all quit smoking successfully and still Love their Twisps.


No need to apologize. This is a forum for vapers first and foremost and you can share your opinions on here freely. Vendors have their own forums here and are usually not allowed to become involved in discussions like this. That said, there are many posts here about Twisp and how it has started many on their vaping journeys, but it certainly is not the be all and end all. This is a good review in this regard: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/twisp-review-clearo-and-liquid.1584/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## kimbo

Hi @QBad welcome to the forum, relax and enjoy the ride. You WILL get your answers here 

I think the next quistion after the ADV question from @Rob Fisher, what you budget look like mate

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## QBad

Twisp said:


> No need to apologise.  Which flavour are you currently using?




Currently mixing Nut Brittle and Cafe Late or Rebel and Vanilla

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## QBad

kimbo said:


> Hi @QBad welcome to the forum, relax and enjoy the ride. You WILL get your answers here
> 
> I think the next quistion after the ADV question from @Rob Fisher, what you budget look like mate




You sure you want to Know?


----------



## kimbo

QBad said:


> You sure you want to Know?



A nice setup can be pretty hard on the wallet, I just thought if you give the ppl a number to work with they can advise you what is the best to get for that amount you wanna spend


----------



## Twisp

QBad said:


> Currently mixing Nut Brittle and Cafe Late or Rebel and Vanilla


Great combinations... Thank you for the feedback. Please feel free to let us know if there is anything that we can assist you with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## QBad

kimbo said:


> A nice setup can be pretty hard on the wallet, I just thought if you give the ppl a number to work with they can advise you what is the best to get for that amount you wanna spend




*kimbo* Im Pretty screwed when It comes to Budget at this stage So I was wondering if it is possible to Fit a decent Clearomizer to the Current Battery At what the guys would recommend.


----------



## BumbleBee

QBad said:


> *kimbo* Im Pretty screwed when It comes to Budget at this stage So I was wondering if it is possible to Fit a decent Clearomizer to the Current Battery At what the guys would recommend.


the bottom single coil (BCC) Kangertech EVOD is great, and they're cheap, usually R60 to R80, make sure it's authentic not clone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## kimbo

QBad said:


> *kimbo* Im Pretty screwed when It comes to Budget at this stage So I was wondering if it is possible to Fit a decent Clearomizer to the Current Battery At what the guys would recommend.



I am in the same boat here 

I think if you get a nice tank like a mAN or so and have two three small batteries that will last you the day, you can later get a better battery. But the veteran vapers will help out with advice


----------



## QBad

Ok So here is my question for the day before I go and burn my fingers and start training to kick my self in the arse. What tank / atomizers would you guys Recommend for the clearo 650 mAH Lithium Polymer battery. Something that will give me a decent Vapor without killing airflow?


----------



## Andre

QBad said:


> Ok So here is my question for the day before I go and burn my fingers and start training to kick my self in the arse. What tank / atomizers would you guys Recommend for the clearo 650 mAH Lithium Polymer battery. Something that will give me a decent Vapor without killing airflow?



In the light of your current budget I agree with @BumbleBee:



BumbleBee said:


> the bottom single coil (BCC) Kangertech EVOD is great, and they're cheap, usually R60 to R80, make sure it's authentic not clone.



And watch our Classifieds - some great bargains there.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## QBad

Awesome!!! Thanx for the Advice I'll have a look around for them. Was looking at the Kangertech Double bottom Coil. Was just very unsure of power Budget. Thanx For the Awesome Advice all! I Know where i'll be sending my mates who enjoy Vaping and Im sure we'll rock up at a meet sooner or later! Tnx again for all the amazing feedback!!!


----------



## BumbleBee

QBad said:


> Awesome!!! Thanx for the Advice I'll have a look around for them. Was looking at the Kangertech Double bottom Coil. Was just very unsure of power Budget. Thanx For the Awesome Advice all! I Know where i'll be sending my mates who enjoy Vaping and Im sure we'll rock up at a meet sooner or later! Tnx again for all the amazing feedback!!!


Awesome dude, I was going to suggest the mini protank 3, it's a great tank but really does need a little extra power to shine, the EVOD is a great vape and works great with the standard ego type batteries. Considering your budget issues I would say this is the best way forward.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## hands

QBad said:


> I have been wasting my time jumping back and forth between different entry level Vape pens and siggarettes for the last 2 years.


well you show a willingness to stop smoking and with the help from the forum you will be on your way soon. there is a lot of info in these pages, happy reading.you don't need a lot of money to be a happy chappie. a evod tank is about R80 and will work till you have more knowledge of all the products. there are no 1 tank or system that works for everyone and you will have to find the one that works best for our needs. there are always some bargains it the classifieds http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/for-sale/ most of all have fun and stay of the stinkies.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raslin

@QBad, I have to agree with @BumbleBee, I use a evod 2 on my twisp battery when charging my other batteries. It works well, the burnt taste does not occur on the evods like I get on the twisp clearo when the wick is dry. Thats because the evod coil is at the bottom.

I still use my twisp as it is what got me off stinkies in the first place. If the clearo was a bottom coil I would use it more often because the tight draw and flat tip is a winner for me.

Persevere and with the help of the great folks on the forum you can quit the analogues for good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## QBad

Kickass!!! Just remembered that I still have an old EVOD tank from a previous "Lung Buddy" kit !!! Time to Clean and try! Tnx for all the Excellent Advice Ladies and Gents. I apparently have a guardian angel out there that I would also like to thank after receiving a private Msg the other day!!! I don't Know How to thank you but... You are amazing!


----------



## BumbleBee

QBad said:


> Kickass!!! Just remembered that I still have an old EVOD tank from a previous "Lung Buddy" kit !!! Time to Clean and try! Tnx for all the Excellent Advice Ladies and Gents. I apparently have a guardian angel out there that I would also like to thank after receiving a private Msg the other day!!! I don't Know How to thank you but... You are amazing!


Dude, I had those "Evod" tanks you're talking about.... mine didn't last a week, they leaked from the first day and the vape is kuk! You don't have anything to lose if you have one already, try it, but don't let it put you off, when it packs up go and look for a REAL evod clearo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## QBad

BumbleBee said:


> Dude, I had those "Evod" tanks you're talking about.... mine didn't last a week, they leaked from the first day and the vape is kuk! You don't have anything to lose if you have one already, try it, but don't let it put you off, when it packs up go and look for a REAL evod clearo.


 Just noticed its cracked... Lovely lol


----------



## Yiannaki

QBad said:


> Just noticed its cracked... Lovely lol




What liquid did you have in there ?


----------



## QBad

Yiannaki said:


> What liquid did you have in there ?


Stuff that was supplied by the guys at Lung Buddy... Cleaned it out good and proper made sure that its not the Juice that went sticky... Definitely a crack.

Day one of getting off the stinky stuff is going well.... For now


----------

